# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Palomero maltratador !

## sann

Hoy aburriendome por internet he descubierto una pagina, y curiosamente he visto un video de un mago, "mu majo" haciendo una serie de apariciones de palomas, tiene bastantes videos mas colgados pero no he visto ninguno de los otros.
En este video en cuestion como comento hace una serie de apariciones de palomas con algunos evidente fallos sonoros xD jej
Lo que mas me a indignado es al final del video donde pone tomas falsas y se le escapa una paloma y se le pone fuera de alcance y para hacerse con ella le lanza varios objeto incluido su zapato y no flojito, que coño ni aunque fuera flojito hay mil metodos de cogerla sin atizarle un golpe, y el "majo" va y lo pone.
Yo no soy quien para juzgar a nadie pero no me gustaria ser ninguna de sus tortolas.

Aqui teneis el video:

Capítulo 31 &mdash; WaitaTV

Por cierto aunque pocos me habran echado de menos, y mucho ni lo habran notado he estado un par de meses desaparecido, tanto de la magia como en el resto de cosas de mi vida como amigo, aficiones y un etc grande.. pero poquito a poquito vuelvo a tener ganitas de volver a grabar y compartir y volver a ser parte del mundo :P

un abrazo amigos, ya me contais de este pieza!

----------


## mayico

Sann siempre te añoramos jejeje aunque nunca te lo dijimos. Ánimo y comenta, que tu actividad en el foro era importante.

----------


## sann

jejej gracias pronto estare mas activado por aqui :P

----------


## MagDani

Bienvenido de nuevo Santi, luego (en casa) veré el vídeo, ahora estoy en el trabajo

----------


## lalogmagic

Sann, que bueno que te pases otra vez por aquí.

Voy a citar lo que el propio mago dijo: "La madre que lo parió" pero a ese hij... como se atreve.

----------


## Prendes

Tampoco me parece que sea para tanto... ¿se ha sobrao? pues sí jaja
Pero vamos, tampoco creo que sea para cargarse al tío, que además he estado viendo vídeos y me gusta, es bueno. Yo soy más atractivo, eso sí.

----------


## sann

No es pa tanto porque no la a alcanzao con el zapato, siempre podia subir a la escalera y cogerla de primeras pero supongo que queda mejor en el video lanzarle de todo... macho que no digo que sea ni bueno ni malo pero ya que trata asi a sus animales que no lo airee.

----------


## Prendes

El otro día estaba en casa de un amigo, el gato se puso a tocar las narices y mi amigo se puso a lanzarle cojines. Decir que es un maltratador de gatos...

Que sí, que podía habérselo ahorrado, pero tampoco está intentando cargarse a la paloma. Se le va la pinza.

----------


## sann

Uf... es un tema delicao.. yo si le doy cojinazos a mi gato, y aunque odio al animal se que es algo que no le duele incluso es un juego para el, una paloma de un zapatazo la puedes lesionar, si poniendole una base delante a la altura del pecho se sube sola... pero bueno... supongo que maltrato segun la persona pueden ser cosas distintas... pero no me parece justo, aunque para mi ponerle un collar de castigo a un perro ya es maltrato... pero bueeno..

----------


## MagNity

vamos a ver, el mago en cuestión es amigo mio, y suele ser muy cuidadoso con los animales... Que lanzar zapatos no es la mejor opción lo sabemos todos,... pero que puede lesionar a la paloma? uhmm... creo que poca gente a matado un pajaro de por aquí,... si lo digo así, los que trabajamos o hemos trabajado en el campo y en granjas, sabemos lo que es tener que matar animales (aunque nos duela) y creerme que a una paloma no se la daña tan facilmente. Que podía haver empezado por la escalera,... pues posiblemente pero tampoco sabemos si él sabía que se disponía de una, recordad que esta grabando y él no es el dueño de los platos...

en fin, que habrá quien me llame asesino, pero en cambio seguro que comera animal o vegetal (que para mi tiene tanta vida uno como el otro).

Osease, que Edgar no hizo su mejor elección... pero tampoco es para aclamar al cielo, creo que el 50% de los magos hubiesen empezado a lanzar objetos com si de una pelota en un arbol se tratara,...

----------


## mayico

El mago en cuestión no me gusta mucho (en este video).
Con respecto a lo de lanzarle cosas... Tampoco veo yo mucha intención en darle, si mas bien en espantarla, ya que si hubiese querido seguro que le da de plano.

----------

